# water-jug



## sppedster (Mar 2, 2005)

i bet uve all heard bout the water jug problem.

well i need some direction as to how to code it in JAVA by using breadth first search and depth first search.

any help would be appreciated.

im given a goal state, first jug, second jug, and wheter or not to perfom bfs or dfs in the main program driver.

i gotta write the code for TreeSearch.java


----------



## sppedster (Mar 2, 2005)

anybody know????
please...


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

never heard of it. but i do like to google. maybe you can find something with the following link.

http://www.google.com/search?source...GGLD:2005-10,GGLD:en&q=the+water+jug+problem.


----------

